# Confused



## guyz (Feb 27, 2017)

We have been married for almost four years and live in different cities due to job requirements. My wife has no plans to shift to my place. We never had any physical relationship. She always said that she doesn't feel like doing it and that I am not romantic enough. She is around 35 and still doesn't want to have kid. She talks less and gets irritated quite often. She says that I don't match her expectations of a adventurous husband. Despite many discussions I couldn't convince her for a normal family life. Please suggest how to deal with this strange situation.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You say that she will not move to where you live. And apparently you will not move to where she lives. Do you assume that she is the one who has to make the move? Why not you?

Or why not both of you move to a different city where you can both find jobs.

Why did you marry someone who does not live in the same city as you?

Have you considered divorce?


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

guyz said:


> We never had any physical relationship. She always said that she doesn't feel like doing it and that I am not romantic enough.


Am I understanding correctly? You've never had sex with your wife? Not even on your honeymoon? Before marriage?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't understand how this happens. Did you two talk about having kids? About the living arrangements? About sex? Did you talk at all?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

So if she doesn't want to be around you, why did you marry her?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Start dating. You aren't married. This is a joke, right?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

This has to be the hardest situation to advise I have ever seen. The first 5 replies have had questions and I even have a few questions still left. But in order to move on before @guyz leaves us forever, I want to offer some advice.

Aside from divorce and annulment, which may in fact be very good options, she has told you what she wants from you. She has told you so well that it has stuck in your mind as the number one thing to mention. She wanted an exciting, unpredictable, comes and sweeps her off her feet , ADVENTUROUS guy. And all you talk about is playing house. Until you saddle up silver and Ride into town on a white charger and sweep her the heck off of her feet, she is not going to be interested in playing house with you. 

That's my best advice based on the few detail you've given us.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Is this a green card marriage? 

Give us a few reasons why you would want to stay married in a situation like this? Why did you marry her? What is the value of this marriage? What do you get out of the marriage?


----------

